# Grilled redfish



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

Probably been done several times but thought I'd ask again for grilled redfish on the half shell ideas. I usually do them on the pit with butter, lemon and a little Tony's but Mrs. Lobo wants to do them in the oven. Just wondering. Thanks


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

when i cook redfish on a half shell, first, i rub a little butter and add cajun seasoning and then i add tomato, cilantro, serano peppers and onion (add lime juice and tomato sauce). It comes out awesome.


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

I half-shelled one yesterday, with a bit of lime juice, some Lawry's, and some picante sauce. It was a tad dry, so next time I will follow the suggestion for a bit of oil.


----------



## roadhand18 (Aug 29, 2009)

Marinate with olive oil and soy sauce...sprinkle Lawry's Spicy Montreal Steak Seasoning to taste...pretty spicy FYI. This is on the half shell so scales down on grill until the meat begins to split a bit. Outstanding.


----------



## CT560 (Nov 22, 2011)

Put whatever you want on it. As long as it is fresh you can't screw up redfish on the half shell. I like butter garlic and Bon Caca seasoning.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.705552,-95.836648


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

try a thin layer of jalapeno mustard. makes for an interesting twist...


----------



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS (Apr 21, 2010)

Use ranch dressing cover the top of the filet and sprinkle tonys or something similar. Half way through cooking squirt a lime/lemon on top. Easy and delicious. Blackening seasoning works great this way too


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Rub onion powder, garlic power, and no salt Tony's into the meat then dump zesty Italian over the top and let it soak for 2 hours.


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

This is my favorite! (Guaranteed to knock your socks off!)

Spicy Redfish on The Half-Shell

3-5lb redfish
3 strips thin sliced bacon (cooked half way)
1-2 pickled jalapenos
1/4 white onion
1tbsp. dijon mustard
2tbsp. melted butter
pinch each of salt, pepper, paprika, garlic powder and dried parsley flakes.

Pre-heat grill to approximately 350 degrees. Make 6-8 slits in fish. Stuff each slit with a piece of jalapeno and onion. Smear dijon mustard on fish. Dizzle with butter. Season with remaining ingredients and lay bacon on top. Spray grill with non stick cooking spray. Place fish scale side down and let cook for approximately 20 min. until fish is opaque and bacon is cooked.

Lastly put on a plate, take a bite and rare back and slap yo momma!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Only way to screw it up is to over cook it. So just watch it close, doesnt take long. One of my favorites is the Italian dressing and then sprinkle a little parmasean cheese on top for about the last 2 min. Oh and a little lousiana hot sauce.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I do sea salt, cracked pepper and good EVOO, sprinkle with some tony's. Get a hot grill sprayed with PAM and I lay flesh side down until grill marks appear and then flip over on the scale side until flesh flakes with fork. Squeeze of lime or lemon at the end and garnish with fresh Italian parsley or cilantro.

Careful to not over cook.


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

i was stuffing flounder one time and also doing redfish on the half shell.Had to much stuffin made up so i seasoned the redfish like normal[tonys,garlic,little italian dressing]then put about an inch and half of stuffing on top.That was really good.Cooked in a foil boat to keep the stuffin from drying to much.


----------

